# burris 2-7 ballistic plex trade ?



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

hi i have a 2-7 burris pistol scope with the ballistic plex redical. scope is a few years old but in good shape, its just that my eyes are not as good as they were and i can not see the finer plex as well. i would like to trade for the same scope with the standerd plex. if intrested call 320-760-5274. thanks bob.


----------

